# Summer heat leads to Algae



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

Tank specs:
80L tank
Azoo clay based substrate 
External Fluval 1000L/h
EI dosing 3 times macro 3 times micro
Pressurized CO2 system set to turn drop checker yellow since no fauna in tank
24W T5HO
Only flora is Eleocharis Parvula
50% weekly wc

The temperature in the tank is around 32-33 degrees Celsius. I just installed a cooling fan hoping that it will drop the temperature below 30. The problem is that the heat has caused much of the Eleocharis Parvula to turn white and died off. The high organic build up probably caused the algae. The algae looks like hair algae but it is brown (not diatoms), it is stringy and brows, haven't seen this before! 

Does this sound correct? If yes then apart from the cooling fan, should I go with daily water changes to remove the organic build up? How big of wc?

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

As you mentioned it sounds like the high heat damaged the plants. You can do a 50% water change every day until the debris is cleared.


----------

